# Kiwi Chef's Knife Review



## steveoondyou (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello everyone. I wrote this review for a 12" Kiwi Chef's knife I purchased. I was wondering if anyone had used them previously and what their thoughts are. I thought it was a great knife and I still use it very often. Any comments or criticisms or what you would like to see, I would greatly appreciate. Thanks.


----------

